# First cpr of the year



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Now that my wildfowl season has wound down it is time to get after them fish! 



Took a couple hunting buddies jugging on Conroe Friday night. 



We used beef hearts and live perch to catch a nice mess of eaters and a couple gooduns.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You da man, Medulla. What were da weights?


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

30# and close to 40#

The 30#er was caught in 38 feet of water on a hook that was less than ten feet under the surface. We chased that jug for better than 20 minutes. Every time it would come up we would motor over to it and it would go back under when we got ten or so yards away. Ended up guessing where it would surface, going up wind of that position, killing the engine and letting the wind blow us to the jug. Got it on the second attempt. 

Fun stuff! When yall going to join me?


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Ever fish Lake Houston? I fish Conroe on occassion, probably the same general area you were in. We usually launch at Cagle unless fishing the Caney Creek side. Sounds like you guys ahd a blast.


Brian


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

way to go medulla nice fish i know the fish population is endanger know ducks are recovering you are the iron man of the outdoors 

gator/cookie


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch, glad to see everyone getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hoootie-hoooooo.......Medulla back in da house!Always look forward to da juggin' reports from your neck of the woods,bud.....nice fish,btw!

CPR TROPHY JUGGIN' RULES!!!!!


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

cookie, lets fish man! 

I tried making it to the last gathering but I had to go out of town. Maybe nexzt time.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Medulla you aint going to show them the pending record your sitting on?!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

brother anytime your hull or mine i know we gonna catch the fish i'm gonna be working out of lockness marina easter weekend and suppose to be powell park for 10 days satrting march 4th i got 24 days off in march planning on catching up to your league. anyway you hear about catfish roundup at lockness on conroe march 19th for the vfw of cleveland is sponser all invited $50 2 man team. im not going to make it but its a money payout might get gas money for a few trips anyway.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

weight man thats a gator size filet if i ever saw one


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Bwwaaahahaha...lmao at that pic 'spout posted.

Brad better hurry up and copyright that sucker because it is making the rounds...bwwwaaahahaha...




cookie, I might just find me a partner and go fish that event. I don't have any faith in the daytime trips, but it is for a good cause!


Remind me again when your big sam trip is closer. I would like to come up and fish with ya for a day or two.

I got some buds on that lake that are having a tuff time catching any catfish. I know dang good and well that lake is a good catfish lake. Let go edjumacate 'em...hehehe...


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

Great fish!! I have not been to conroe in a couple of years and it was normally to go water skiing. I am working on an 18' pontoon boat with a buddy of mine and were gonna use it to go jugging out there. it will be the first time for both of us so any tips would be really appreciated.

~Fishin'fritts


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Yo medulla find out the details ifin Kyle aint going to fish it with ya. Is it R&R or trotline and jug. Cookie do you have anymore info?
Heck if its jugs We have enough to fill half the lake Joe.
Times , types of fishin allowed?


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Yo medulla find out the details ifin Kyle aint going to fish it with ya. Is it R&R or trotline and jug. Cookie do you have anymore info?
> Heck if its jugs We have enough to fill half the lake Joe.
> Times , types of fishin allowed?


Ok 'spout lets do it!

http://www.fishontexas.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=273



Fishin'fritts said:


> Great fish!! I have not been to conroe in a couple of years and it was normally to go water skiing. I am working on an 18' pontoon boat with a buddy of mine and were gonna use it to go jugging out there. it will be the first time for both of us so any tips would be really appreciated.
> 
> ~Fishin'fritts


Give me a holler anytime yall want to go.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Yo medulla find out the details ifin Kyle aint going to fish it with ya. Is it R&R or trotline and jug. Cookie do you have anymore info?
> Heck if its jugs We have enough to fill half the lake Joe.
> Times , types of fishin allowed?


*CatfishAdventures*
Rookie Angler

Joined: 02 Jun 2004
Posts: 6

Posted: Mon Feb 07, 2005 7:18 am  Post subject: Vfw Catfish Tournament The Vfw Post 1839 od Cleveland TX will host a Catfish Tournament at the Lochness Marina an Rv Park on Lake Conroe. The date is March 19 2005

here is a copy of the rule that I got in e-mail. Flyers and stuff will follow soon.

VFW POST 1839

1. All participants must comply with Texas Parks & Wildlife rules & regulations.

2. There will be a 2 person team. We will allow a 3rd person in the boat, that person must be 16 or younger.

3. Tournament Hours: 6am - 2pm. All participants must be at check point by 6:30am. One participant of each team MUST be present at meeting held prior to take off. No exceptions, no excuses.

4. Payout will consist of 50% of the fee money. To be disbursed in the following manner. 1st - 30%, 2nd - 25%, 3rd - 20%, 4th - 15%, 5th - 10%. Based on total weight of fish with a 20 fish limit. All fish presented for weigh in must be alive. This is a catch and release tournament.

5. All boats must be at weigh in (or ramp) by 2pm. There will be no exceptions to this rule.

6. There will be a live well check prior to take off. Flags will be handed to each boat at that time. Flags will be attached to the anchor lite during the tournament.

7. All fish presented for weigh in must be alive. Scales will be manned through out the tournament. If you deem it necessary to weigh in early to keep your fish alive, do so. The tally will be made and your team advised of the weight and count of the fish. Your fish will be released. In the case of a big fish contest, your designated fish will be tagged and held till the end of the tournament.

8. Any legal means of fishing supported by TP&W will be allowed. The rules govern that all lines & jugs will be put out the morning of the tournament (no exceptions). Participants must be off the lake prior to 5 pm the day before the tournament, to include all juglines & trotlines. Getting caught will get you disqualified.

9. No chumming. No fishing intentionally baited holes.

10. Ties will be decided by the tournament committee. The tournament committee has final word on all disputes.

11. All tournament boats must maintain a distance of 50 yards between each other. If fishing out of the boat, you must be within 150 feet of the boat.

12. There will be absolutely no drinking of alcoholic beverages during the event, unless it is consumed in a boat or onshore. One team member must remain sober to navigate.

13. Anyone not having fun will be disqualified.

Disclaimer:

Anyone found or caught breaking the laws of TP&W or the rules of the tournament, will be disqualified with no refund. You enter this event with the understanding that you are solely responsible for your actions.*Back to top*


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks you beat me to copying the rules looks like its gonna be fun even in daytime i once thought that medulla's got a little vampire in him that all night jugging but soon learned he does it all day too medulla changer your name to the "entergizer bunny"


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Nice fish Medulla! That reminds me of the last trip we went out on.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Hey Joe!!!!*

I've been juggin Conroe about once a week for the last couple of months. I can't seem to get one over about 20lbs but I'm gonna keep at it. Tell Outlaw to call me sometime and we can go get them one night....Congrats on the hawgs.. Evan


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Just curious.....how do ya'll keep 20 fish alive for 7-8 hours?


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

I appreciate the invite! i will keep watching the forum and I will let you know when I come across a day off. I am very conservation minded and am very eager to learn. Always willing to pay my part on gas and bait. I also realize it aint over till the boat and the fish are cleaned.

~Fishin'fritts


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

sea pro thats the trouble with fishing with joe "cant seem to catch any over 20#" i have learned not to try and keep up with joe he's in the "ironman league"


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

SEA PRO 210 said:


> I've been juggin Conroe about once a week for the last couple of months. I can't seem to get one over about 20lbs but I'm gonna keep at it. Tell Outlaw to call me sometime and we can go get them one night....Congrats on the hawgs.. Evan


 



Thanks Evan. Bait up with big bluegills, fish at night and you will catch a goodun ever third trip or so. 










NightTrain said:


> Just curious.....how do ya'll keep 20 fish alive for 7-8 hours?


 



Not sure what I'm going to do if they do not allow multiple weigh ins. I'm planning on going to the scales after ever few fish. 



I have some big tubs and may rig up a circulator and keep quart jugs of ice in them also.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I'm with NightTrain.

Based on total weight of fish with a 20 fish limit. All fish presented for weigh in must be alive. This is a catch and release tournament. 

How am I suppose to keep 20, 15plus# fish alive? Medulla, did you get a new livewell? I don't think the big black bucket is going to work. We need one of Ben's holding tanks for dis tourney. I guess I could make one though.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Medulla you aint going to show them the pending record your sitting on?!


waterspout, that pic is copyrighted by yours truly. Was suppose to be an "eyes only" pic.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Then I aint tellin where these are, because I put a patent on the spot.:slimer:


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> waterspout, that pic is copyrighted by yours truly. Was suppose to be an "eyes only" pic.


Sorry podnuh, it was simply 2  not to share!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Fine...*



waterspout said:


> Then I aint tellin where these are, because I put a patent on the spot.:slimer:


But, I have a copyright on this pic too...Bwahhahahahhahahaa


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hey ,, that looks like you were fishing the same spot I was!





































Next time I go fish and catch a lil fish can I send the picture to you first? I'm looking for a world record minnow! lol


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> ..............
> Next time I go fish and catch a lil fish can I send the picture to you first? I'm looking for a world record minnow! lol


No problem. However, I can't guarantee it will meet all the IGFA records criteria. That is all up to you.


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I'm with NightTrain.
> 
> Based on total weight of fish with a 20 fish limit. All fish presented for weigh in must be alive. This is a catch and release tournament.
> 
> How am I suppose to keep 20, 15plus# fish alive? Medulla, did you get a new livewell? I don't think the big black bucket is going to work. We need one of Ben's holding tanks for dis tourney. I guess I could make one though.


Oxbow has a 200 qt cooler with a oxy rig......Sucka

Oxx...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I know I didn't see SCALES! oh no, you guys after the wrong species!  Ya'll might need a little "midnite therapy", to cure u os wantin' to ketch dem scaly fish. :slimer:


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Uhh.....Muddcatt.....scales,as in,to weigh a catfish on!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

No, scales as in green scaly fish!I guess we can chalk it up to a long winter with hardly no fishin, a man has to catch somethin' to start the year off.  but bass? UGH! (btw, jus kiddin, I went after crappie Sunday in the rain  )


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

i CAN'T WAIT TO STAR FISHIN AGAIN .. nICE cprS


----------

